# Breakfast sammich



## gnatboy911 (Feb 5, 2017)

With all these sammiches being posted lately...made an egg, cheese, and breakfast sammy this morning with the buckboard bacon I finished up the other day.














Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 5, 2017)

That's a serious sammich!

When you make your own stuff, it makes it taste all the better!


----------



## b-one (Feb 5, 2017)

My only question is why didn't you melt butter in the pan to finish? Looks great and I'm sure it tasted great as is.:drool


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 5, 2017)

I am sooo hungry..... MMMM great looking sammie...


----------



## gnatboy911 (Feb 5, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> That's a serious sammich!
> 
> When you make your own stuff, it makes it taste all the better!


Very true CB!  My chickens are slacking this winter, but my folks' chickens are still laying, so thats where the eggs came from.  


b-one said:


> My only question is why didn't you melt butter in the pan to finish? Looks great and I'm sure it tasted great as is.


that would have been a great idea...next time for sure!


AB Canuck said:


> I am sooo hungry..... MMMM great looking sammie...


Thanks!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 5, 2017)

Great looking breakfast sandwee!


----------



## gnatboy911 (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks, Dirt!  It hit the spot for sure.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 6, 2017)

That's one good looking sammie!

Al


----------



## gnatboy911 (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks Al!


----------

